

Ask HN: Please review and give thoughts on my app - ajcronk
http://bln.kr

======
csbartus
Not technical but this question made me too curious: who do you expect to
upload music? Artists with reputation or anyone? Or, the point is to offer an
url shortener service for MP3 songs?

~~~
ajcronk
We expect anyone who makes music to upload. We have a few famous artists like
The Streets (<http://bln.kr/-skinnermike>), some internet famous folks like
Levar Thomas (<http://bln.kr/-LeVarThomas>), and plenty of people just trying
to make it. We also have hobbyists who just want to share music with friends.

